# Constantly being logged off



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

About every 30 minutes or so, I keep getting logged off my name and I have to go back to the main page (Index) and type in my user name and password to sign back in. It's getting annoying because sometimes the logging-off comes right when I submit a post, and then the post shows up as a guest with a blank name. I'm guessing that it's my computer that is causing the problem since no one else has mentioned anything. I think it has to do something with the cookie being reset every 30 minutes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I checked you account and you do have 'Browse board with cookies' activated so that's not the problem. Have you played with any cookie settings in your browser, or installed or motified a firewall? Try clearing you cookies and starting over fresh, see if that helps. Good Luck!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Today it doesn't seem to be doing anything. I've been on the site for more than a half hour and I haven't been logged off once yet. If it does it again, I'll probably just clear my cookies and temporary internet files and hope that it stops.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup usually if your getting logged off then it is a cookie error. It happened to me a few weeks ago, I checked my settings and everything was fine. Then I cleared the cookies and have been running fine ever since.


----------

